# My G35 Coupe



## Mark350GT (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey guys, I just signed up here on the forums. Thought i would share some pics of my car with the rest of you Nissan enthusiasts. Here is my mod list also to help answer any questions. 

Since these pics were taken there have been a few changes, including the Black Sparco seats and steering wheel, and a new Gialla grill to get rid of that horrible gap that the Data Systems grill made. 

Thanks for looking! see you out on the board!

Interior:
• Sparco Aluminum Pedals
• Nismo Titanium/Carbon Fiber Shift knob
• Autometer Nexus Boost Gauge
• Autometer Nexus EGT Gauge
• Autometer Nexus Oil temp Gauge
• Autometer Nexus Oil Pressure Gauge
• Autometer Nexus Air/Fuel Gauge
• Autometer Nexus Fuel Pressue Gauge
• Autometer Nexus Nitrous Gauge
• Autometer Triple A- Pillar gauge pod
• Greddy Turbo Timer
• Greddy Pro-fec e-01 boost controller
• Sparco Torino seats
• Top Speed Harnesses
• Sparco Mugello Steering wheel and hub

Exterior:
• Greddy Gracer front bumper
• Data Systems Grill
• Seibon JS style carbon fiber vented hood (Custom painted)
• Sparco Hood pins
• Kenstyle Sideskirts
• Kenstyle Rear Bumper
• Tinted Windows
• Bat’s GTR overlays
• JDM Clear corners
• Hyper white side marker bulbs
• HID kit
• HID Fog lights
• Lamborghini Gallardo Arancio Borealis Metallic Pearl Orange paint
• Black Roof
• Nissan badging

Engine:
• Greddy Twin Turbo kit
• Chromed piping
• HKS F-CON SZ/V PRO engine management
• Greddy Type 23r Intercooler
• RC Engineering 750cc injectors
• OB1 Injector Clips
• Custom MAF relocation
• Greddy cast manifold
• Greddy type-rs BOV
• Greddy Oil Catch can
• NGK Iridium spark plugs
• Top Speed Exhaust
• Top Speed Test Pipes
• Top Speed Y-pipe
• Kinetix SSV Intake Manifold
• Custom Billet Chrome engine caps
• Chrome Engine front cover
• Blue Powdercoated valve covers
• Pro-1 Voltage stabilizer
• Exedy Clutch
• Samco cooling Host kit (upper radiator and lower)
• Top Speed Engine torque Dampener
• Walbro 255 fuel pump

Suspension:
• 19" Volk Racing GT-V's (19x9.5 and 19x10.5) (Custom Gunmetal Pearl)
• Dunlop Direzza DZ101 245/35/19 and 275/30/19
• Tein Basic Coilovers
• High polished Brembo Brakes
• High polished Upper A Arm
• High polished lower control arms
• high polished Spindles
• 19" Volk Racing GT-V's (19x9.5 and 19x10.5) (Custom Gunmetal Pearl)
• Dunlop Direzza DZ101 245/35/19 and 275/30/19
• Brembo Brake system
•Cross drilled and slotted rotors

I.C.E
• 2 12” Audiobahn Subwoofers
• Soundstream amps 
• Polk Momo Highs and Mids
• Polk tweeters 
• Black Suede wrapped trunk


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

holy shit. that car is batshit insane.. how the hell do you afford it? oh, and if you ever need a driver, hit me up, i'll be more than willing to drive you around in that car. oh, the front grille not fitting KILLS it for me. if you're going to do all of that, atleast they could have made it fit right.


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 11, 2007)

Dustin said:


> holy shit. that car is batshit insane.. how the hell do you afford it? oh, and if you ever need a driver, hit me up, i'll be more than willing to drive you around in that car. oh, the front grille not fitting KILLS it for me. if you're going to do all of that, atleast they could have made it fit right.


yup thats why i said "...and a new Gialla grill to get rid of that horrible gap that the Data Systems grill made"

Thanks for the comments man!


----------



## SacRaMenT (Jan 9, 2007)

He put my Audi TT to shame...


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 11, 2007)

lets seee your TT! I used to have a Desert Green TT. I loved it!!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

you didn't answer as to how you afford it.. i'm young, and can make a carrer change FAST..


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 11, 2007)

I pour drinks


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

Mark350GT said:


> I pour drinks


Thats awsome!


Besides the f'ed up grille, that car is wicked bro......everything about the rear end is sick:woowoo: 
ever run it????????if so times please.....


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 11, 2007)

yeah I have just ditched the emanage blue and tuned it with the HKS VCON FPRO engine management (F*cking expensive haahaha) and so now the engine is 100% complete. I am going to run the car down in houston in a couple weeks at Import Faceoff. If i can drive properly lol i think the car should run mid 11's.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Mark350GT said:


> yeah I have just ditched the emanage blue and tuned it with the HKS VCON FPRO engine management (F*cking expensive haahaha) and so now the engine is 100% complete. I am going to run the car down in houston in a couple weeks at Import Faceoff. If i can drive properly lol i think the car should run mid 11's.


like i said.. i'll be more than happy to drive, if your transmission is ready for me.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

wow. nicest G i've seen in a while.


----------



## simpliclean12 (Jan 25, 2007)

DUDE YOUR MY HERO! hahaha. i've been an automotive technician for infiniti for two years and i haven't seen someone put that much money in one yet. the outside looks ok, not much my taste, but the engine is beast. have fun with that.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

hollly sh!!!!!t NICE


----------



## gtcompscientist (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice looking car man... wish I had that kind of money. I'd pour drinks, but I'd just spill them on people. Don't think I'd make much money that way.


----------



## nissanaddict (Dec 16, 2006)

*nice.... very nice -Borat*

i like your car, if you ever get tired of it you can let me have it.


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

Have you dyno'd it... I would love to see that thing on the track..


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

Is that thing boosted?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

92maximaguy said:


> Is that thing boosted?


are you serious?


----------



## notorious170 (Mar 12, 2007)

that g is hot. is that rear a one off creation? looks like its modeled after a ferarri or something exotic?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

it says kenstyle rear bumper, so it's not a one off. my guess is a gallardo style.


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

...................................... sorry i was cleaning the drool of my jaw.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

You must poor a lot of drinks................


----------



## kallen (Jan 30, 2007)

Can you say Fast and the Furious? Dope a** Infiniti. Now, you making me want to buy one.


----------

